# identifiant apple pour 2 ?



## SCCL (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ,
Ma femme et moi avons le même identifiant apple et j'ai l'impression que c'est le bazar des fois surtout avec iMessage .
Je pense qu'il serait préférable que l'on est chacun le sien , mais voilà , étant une bur.. dans ce domaine , qu'elle est la procédure pour qu'un de nous deux supprime l'association de son identifiant avec son Iphone .
Je voudrait pas faire de conneries !:rallyes:
Désolé si la question peut paraitre basique , merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Je dirais qu'il faut créer un second compte iCloud, supprimer la connexion iCloud de l'iPhone et créer une nouvelle connexion iCloud avec le nouveau compte. Quelque chose comme ça.

Éventuellement, si on veut faire tout propre, réinitialiser la bête et repartir de zéro avec le nouveau compte sera un moyen assez sûr qu'aucune scorie ne demeure.


----------



## SCCL (17 Octobre 2014)

Merci Bompi 
Si j'ai bien compris ( ce qui n'est pas évident !) je dois recréer un identifiant sur le site d'apple . A partir de là , sur un des Iphone , dans "réglages - compte et identifiant " , je devrais me déconnecter du compte d'origine pour avoir la possibilité de me reconnecter au nouveau compte crée .?


----------



## bompi (17 Octobre 2014)

Qu'appelles-tu "réglages - compte et identifiant " ? Tu es sous quelle version d'iOS ?

Vu qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une question iPhone que Mac, je déplace le fil.


----------



## Didgen (17 Octobre 2014)

SCCL a dit:


> Merci Bompi
> Si j'ai bien compris ( ce qui n'est pas évident !) je dois recréer un identifiant sur le site d'apple . A partir de là , sur un des Iphone , dans "réglages - compte et identifiant " , je devrais me déconnecter du compte d'origine pour avoir la possibilité de me reconnecter au nouveau compte crée .?



Bonjour SCCL,

Tu as 2 identifiants principaux : 
le compte app store qui gère les achats d'app, de musique, livre (y compris la synchro des notes et surlignage sous iBooks) et iTunes match.
le compte icloud qui gère les imessages, contact, document iwork, icloud drive etc.

Après tout dépend ce que tu veux faire. 
Par exemple tu peux avoir un compte app store pour vous 2 (vous partagerai alors vos applis) et 1 compte icloud differents (chacun ses imessages et ses documents). 
Après si vous voulez TOUT partager sauf les imessage vous pouvez aussi partager les 2 identifiants et mettre dans les options de imessage sur chacun de vos dispositif un compte mail different. Mais là faut bien gérer le truc.


----------



## SCCL (17 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu "réglages - compte et identifiant " ? Tu es sous quelle version d'iOS ?
> 
> Vu qu'il s'agit plutôt d'une question iPhone que Mac, je déplace le fil.



En fait c'est plus exactement sur IOS 8
Réglages :   iCloud        et      Itunes store et app store

Les 2 identifiants sont les mêmes en adresse .mac avec même mot de passe 
et cela sur les 2 Iphones.
Bien qu'on ait mis 2 adresses mails différentes pour messages , il y a des problèmes de communications des fois dans iMessages , on devrait toujours communiquer en "bleu"  ce qui n'est pas le cas . Certaines fois ma femme ne reçoit pas mes messages ou alors une heure après , d'un seul coup et en Email ( et non pas en messages ) ?
Bref! je pense (peut être à tord ) que c'est parce qu'on a le même identifiant Apple (iCloud)
et qu'il vaudrait peut être mieux avoir 2 identifiants bien séparés (quitte à mettre 2 CB ) pour ne pas avoir ce genre de soucis .
Je dis cela , mais je suis peut être totalement à côté de la plaque :râteau:
Je ne pense pas être le dernier des imbéciles pourtant , mais je trouve cela très compliqué*


----------



## feemail (17 Octobre 2014)

Garder le même compte / identifiant pour iTunes (apps, films....)

Créer un identifiant différent pour iCloud (iMessage....)


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2014)

Comme c'est en effet plus iOS, j'ai redéplacé la discussion


----------



## SCCL (19 Octobre 2014)

Bon ! je vais attendre la mise à jour IOS 8,1 et suivre vos conseils !


----------



## Didgen (20 Octobre 2014)

SCCL a dit:


> Bon ! je vais attendre la mise à jour IOS 8,1 et suivre vos conseils !



Je les faits moi même pendant des années: même compte app store/iTunes avec ma femme avec compte icloud différent
Résultats 1 seul CB avec achats en commun avec le compte iTunes/App store commun (donc partage des applis, iTunes Match etc) et chacun ses documents et message avec nos comptes icloud différents


----------



## SCCL (21 Octobre 2014)

Je vais faire çà !
merci à tous


----------



## SCCL (22 Octobre 2014)

Bon! je dois vraiment être une bille , c'est pas possible &#8230;
Alors , j'ai recréer un identifiant apple pour ma femme et son Iphone (pas changé celui de Itunes store et App Store).
Sur son Iphone - réglages - iCloud , j'ai toujours mon identifiant . J'aimerai mettre le sien mais comment faire ?
Ou alors il faut faire un autre compte iCloud. ou alors l'associer à son nouvel identifiant AppleID mais est ce possible ?

Ce que je voulais à la base , c'est qu'elle est son identifiant ApplID , son compte iCloud et notre compte Itunes store et Appstore en commun .
J'espère pas qu'il faille faire une remise à zéro de son Iphone pour pouvoir associer son iphone à son identifiant AppleId ?
Je suis désolé de vous imposer çà  mais là je comprends plus )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

Pas évident pour vous de vous y retrouver aussi , c'est pourquoi je vais vous faire un petit récapitulatif , j'espère que ça sera plus clair pour vous .

Moi : j'ai une adresse .mac comme identifiant Apple
ma femme :  une adresse .fr comme identifiant Apple
nous avons aussi chacun son adresse Email en .fr

Sur son iphone : iCloud    -   mon adresse mac
                         Itunes store et App Store    - mon adresse mac
                         mail    iCloud et adresse .fr(la sienne)
                         message    son numéro de téléphone

sur mon iphone :iCloud    -   mon adresse mac
                         Itunes store et App Store    - mon adresse mac
                         mail    iCloud et adresse .fr(la mienne)
                         message    mon numéro de téléphone


Et pour finir sur mon Imac : - préférences système iCloud en .mac
                                     - message : mon compte .mac avec mon numéro de téléphone et          mon adresse .mac
                                     - facetime : mon compte .mac avec mon numéro de téléphone

Voilà , j'espère que cela vous aidera à y voir plus claire si cette configuration ou si elle risque de créer des soucis .
Merci d'avance


----------



## adixya (22 Octobre 2014)

SCCL a dit:


> Ce que je voulais à la base , c'est qu'elle est son identifiant ApplID , son compte iCloud et notre compte Itunes store et Appstore en commun .
> J'espère pas qu'il faille faire une remise à zéro de son Iphone pour pouvoir associer son iphone à son identifiant AppleId ?




Ah je pense que pour que son iPhone fonctionne avec son propre apple id et son propre compte icloud, il va falloir passer par la case restauration.

Ce qui pose problème, c'est qu'en revanche, elle va repartir d'une configuration vierge puisque son icloud est tout neuf sans aucune sauvegarde.
Il va falloir qu'elle recopie tous ses contacts, notes, rappels, événements de calendrier etc etc. Je pense que c'est principalement les contacts, en particulier si il y en a beaucoup, qui va être chiant a transférer. A moins que tu ne lui envoies les fiches une par une par iMessage pour ne pas tout avoir a ressaisir...

Pour le reste, genre mails et musique, pas de soucis, puisque ça vient de sources externes ou de votre compte itunes commun.


----------



## SCCL (22 Octobre 2014)

Si c'est ça qu'il faut faire,je pense qu'elle va pas être d'accord &#128516;
Tant pis, on fera avec.  Merci Adixia &#128521;


----------



## FalloutXtreme (22 Octobre 2014)

Je pense qu'il n'est pas forcément nécessaire de faire une restauration.

Avec l'iPhone sur lequel tu souhaite associer le nouveau compte iCloud, tu vas dans Réglages --> iCloud et tu descend tout en bas puis Déconnexion.

A partir de là, tu pourras te reconnecter avec le nouveau compte iCloud.

Mais effectivement, penses à faire au préalable une sauvegarde des contacts pour les réinjecter sur le nouveau compte iCloud. Pour ce faire, tu vas sur iCloud.com via un ordinateur, tu te connectes avec ton compte iCloud actuel et tu auras la possibilité en les sélectionnant tous de les exporter.

Connecte toi ensuite avec le nouvel identifiant iCloud et même manip sauf que cette fois tu les réimporte


----------



## SCCL (22 Octobre 2014)

Va falloir que je teste ça. Je vous tiendrai au courant. Merci &#55357;&#56841;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




FalloutXtreme a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'est pas forcément nécessaire de faire une restauration.
> 
> Avec l'iPhone sur lequel tu souhaite associer le nouveau compte iCloud, tu vas dans Réglages --> iCloud et tu descend tout en bas puis Déconnexion.
> 
> A partir de là, tu pourras te reconnecter avec le nouveau compte iCloud.


1) Pour le moment , ma femme dort avec son portable , donc je verrais ça demain soir.
je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris quelque chose : je lui est recréer un identifiant AppleID , pas un compte iCloud !ou alors le fait de la déconnecter de mon compte iCloud me donnera la possibilité de lui en recréer un à partir de son identifiant AppleId ?

2) Par contre je suis allé sur iCloud.com (pour voir déjà), mais si je me connecte avec mon compte je fais une copie de mes contacts de mon Iphone sur mon mac qui sont les mêmes ?
Je pense que j'ai mal compris! tu veux dire que je connecte l'iphone de ma femme avec son identifiant actuel pour faire une copie de ses contacts et qu'une fois que je l'aurai reconnecter sur son iphone avec le nouveau compte iCloud , je pourrait revenir sur iCloud.com pour réimporter ses contacts au cas où elle ne les aurait plus , c'est çà ?


----------



## FalloutXtreme (23 Octobre 2014)

1) Ah tu veux également lui changer son compte AppStore ? Je pensais que tu voulais modifier uniquement son compte iCloud pour qu'elle puisse encore profiter des applis que vous avez en commun.

Dans ce cas, autant faire une restauration complète alors. (en faisant une sauvegarde du tél avec itunes au préalable).

2) C'est exactement ça


----------



## SCCL (23 Octobre 2014)

Bon!j'ai réussi à mettre son compte iCloud ( sur son Iphone) associé à son nouvel identifiant.Ca n'a pas effacé ses contacts car elle ne les synchronise pas avec l'Imac donc j'ai décoché contacts.
Tous à l'air de fonctionner
Grand merci à tous pour votre patience et vos conseils


----------

